# How to clean your Reo



## Paulie (5/9/14)

Hey all,

Here a nice video on how you can clean your Reo 



If anyone has any other tips please share

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (5/9/14)

paulph201 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Here a nice video on how you can clean your Reo
> 
> ...




Ag thank you so much, now I know how

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/9/14)

I have to share this with you fellow Reonauts... the Ultrasonic cleaner I bought to steep juices hasn't been used to steep any juices yet but one thing is absolutely bloody excels at is cleaning REO's! I find my REO gets grubby pretty quickly with over squonking and general body sweat marks etc... and going fishing and spilling coffee on it etc doesn't help either... and what I do is take it apart remove the juice bottle and wick and then all the rest goes into the ultrasonic cleaner for 5 minutes and when it come out it is sparkling but for me the real bonus is the performance enhancement... or performance resurrection. I'm now convinced that there is build up (even if you can't see it) on the contacts etc and the ultrasonic bath removes any build up and return s the contacts to pristine condition! Vaping on Avril after a clean is simply perfect!

So if you have been on the fence as whether to buy one then do it... Metal REO's simply love an ultrasonic bath once a week!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> So if you have been on the fence as whether to buy one then do it... Metal REO's simply love an ultrasonic bath once a week!


 
So glad you agreed with this one @johan! I was a bit worried that I might be removing gold or something each time as well! The vape after the clean is simple out of this world for me!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (13/9/14)

Exactly why we use U.S cleaners after assembling of electronic circuits, as we need the maximum conductivity where required as well as the maximum isolation where needed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (13/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> So glad you agreed with this one @johan! I was a bit worried that I might be removing gold or something each time as well! The vape after the clean is simple out of this world for me!


 
Yip my only concern (but that is only on really powerful U.S cleaners >260W+) is the tumbled raw alumina Reos, as U.S waves tend to pit alumina. You can do a simple experiment; take some thin alumina foul, hold with hand or suspend with string and one side below fluid surface inside U.S cleaner, switch on and see if it makes holes in the foil, if it doesn't within 5 min, your raw tumbled Reo is safe.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (13/9/14)

The ultrasonic cleaner is definitely on my have to get list, I've been eyeballing them out for a long time now. Unfortunately things like pool pumps and sand filters that break down and need replacing, keep diverting the funds required. But I'm glad to hear you enjoying yours Rob.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET (13/9/14)

bad pitted or really cool idea for a new reo pitted?


----------



## Alex (13/9/14)

ET said:


> bad pitted or really cool idea for a new reo pitted?


According to some quick research:

It's the solution as mentioned not the ultrasonic cleaner.

If you use an isopropyl/DI water mix in an ultrasonic and won't have any problems with Aluminium.

Caustic or base solutions, including automatic dishwashing detergents, attack aluminum oxide, like anodizing.
You could put aluminum in non-caustic solutions in an ultrasonic.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/9/14)

Alex said:


> According to some quick research:
> 
> It's the solution as mentioned not the ultrasonic cleaner.
> 
> ...


 
I use nothing but plain tap water and it works like gangbusters... I also use the heated water option.


----------



## Chef Guest (14/9/14)

I also use the ultrasonic method on Nthabiseng's inside bits. I polish the connector and reomiser with brasso once a week to keep it nice and shiny! It's amazing how great brass looks when not tarnished!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/10/14)

Tumbled REO's are a pain to keep clean... the ones that are painted are a piece of cake to keep clean. The problem is that Avril and Kiera (both tumbled SL/LP's) are my favourites for some reason... but a good rinse under warm water with a rough sponge and some sunlight dish washing liquid and some more rinsing and they are ready to go again! It may be a perception but a clean REO tastes better!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## johan (21/10/14)

Anything dirty tastes foul

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (21/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Tumbled REO's are a pain to keep clean... the ones that are painted are a piece of cake to keep clean. The problem is that Avril and Kiera (both tumbled SL/LP's) are my favourites for some reason... but a good rinse under warm water with a rough sponge and some sunlight dish washing liquid and some more rinsing and they are ready to go again! It may be a perception but a clean REO tastes better!
> 
> View attachment 13512



I agree with the Clean Reo Tastes Better. And just love that white Reo of yours. 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (21/10/14)

I must share my tip with using "VIM".... yeah that powdered stuff that's been around for ever. I discovered that it works amazingly well on raw aluminum. And you end up with a real satin finish. Apply some powder to the Reo, just wet your finger to form a kind of paste.. and rub it in, keeping the same direction. I'll post some pics later, I have to go watch my son swimming in a gala now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## annemarievdh (21/10/14)

Alex said:


> I must share my tip with using "VIM".... yeah that powdered stuff that's been around for ever. I discovered that it works amazingly well on raw aluminum. And you end up with a real satin finish. Apply some powder to the Reo, just wet your finger to form a kind of paste.. and rub it in, keeping the same direction. I'll post some pics later, I have to go watch my son swimming in a gala now.



Please do post the picks, sound interesting. And good luck with your sons gala. 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


----------



## Andre (21/10/14)

Alex said:


> I must share my tip with using "VIM".... yeah that powdered stuff that's been around for ever. I discovered that it works amazingly well on raw aluminum. And you end up with a real satin finish. Apply some powder to the Reo, just wet your finger to form a kind of paste.. and rub it in, keeping the same direction. I'll post some pics later, I have to go watch my son swimming in a gala now.


Ah, looking forward to the pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (21/10/14)

Andre said:


> Ah, looking forward to the pics.



It's pretty hard to capture what it looks like in reality. but I tried.

The door I first sanded with 1200grit water paper to experiment, but the Reo was just "vimmed"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (21/10/14)

Alex said:


> It's pretty hard to capture what it looks like in reality. but I tried.
> 
> The door I first sanded sanded with 1200grit water paper to experiment, but the Reo was just "vimmed"


No, the pics are good as I can clearly see the difference between yours and my raw tumbled Reos. @Silver has just remarked that my Reos are looking "well worn". VIM is on my shopping list!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (21/10/14)

Andre said:


> No, the pics are good as I can clearly see the difference between yours and my raw tumbled Reos. @Silver has just remarked that my Reos are looking "well worn". VIM is on my shopping list!



Dont get me wrong @Andre I like the "worn" look


----------



## Andre (21/10/14)

Silver said:


> Dont get me wrong @Andre I like the "worn" look


Of course, I took it that way...should have quoted your words, but was too lazy to go look for them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/10/14)

Andre said:


> Of course, I took it that way...should have quoted your words, but was too lazy to go look for them.



As you said before, the knocks and blemishes are much harder to see on the tumbled

And I think they add character

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (21/10/14)

Silver said:


> As you said before, the knocks and blemishes are much harder to see on the tumbled
> 
> And I think they add character



As they used to say in the army "houding"

Reactions: Like 3


----------

